# Thalia dealbata - Fotos



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

Hallo!

Ich wollt Euch mal meine __ Thalia dealbata vorstellen - seit Juni 2009 steht sie in einem Mörteleimer in Sand- Lehmgemisch im Teich - Beim Pflanzen hab ich 3 Osmocote-Düngekegel in den Matsch gesteckt.
 
Seit ein paar Wochen blüht sie nun das erste Mal - und kommt jetzt auch noch eine 2. Knospe.

Die Blüten sind richtige "Insektenfallen" oops; die kleienren Insekten bleiben drinnen stecken und gehen ein 
 

Ob die Samen hier in dem kühlen Herbst noch ausreifen können, bezweifle ich


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo!

Na Moni biste auch hier gelandet. 


Dann zeig ich mal meine Thalia.

   


Die Pflanze an sich ist jetzt ca. 1,5 m hoch, der Blütenstiel ist über 2 m lang


Ich versuche nächstes Jahr mal die Thalia geniculata aus Samen zu ziehen. Hab schon welche bestellt.


----------



## 8er-moni (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Servus Mirco!!!

So sehen wir uns wieder!!!! 

Viel Glück bei der Anzucht der Samen! Ich bin gespannt, ob meine Samen von der Th. dealbata noch ausreifen werden


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Mirko,

Thalia aus Samen ziehen scheint nicht so einfach zu sein. Hab ich letztes Jahr auch schon probiert zusammen mit Nelumbo. Keine Keimung im Aquarium. , dann den ganzen Sommer/Herbst draußen im Moorbeet stehen gelassen, keine Keimung
Den Aussaattopf den ganzen Winter über im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt, da es Kaltkeimer sein sollen. Keine Keimung vom Frühjahr bis letzten Monat. Bei der letzten Samenkontrolle waren alle Körner ausgefault:evil

Was ist eigentlich aus deinen emersen Anubienkultur geworden

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Danke Moni, ich hoffe das es was wird.


@ Frank: Du hast die Thaliasamen im Aquarium versucht zum keimen zu bringen? Unter Wasser?

Also ich hab das mit den zwei Testsamen so gemacht wie es mit den meisten Samen (Bananen, Palmen, Cannas usw.) auch mache. 2 - 3 Tage im Wasser quellen lassen und dann in Aussaaterde oder Kokohum ausgesät.

Das wird wie bei Bananen oder Palmen sein, dass es etwas länger dauern wird. Ich werds ja sehen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht wann ich sie aussähen soll. Noch dieses Jahr im Winter (beleuchten usw. ist kein Problem) oder erst nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr?

Das mit den Kaltkeimern ist auch so ne Sache. Hab bei Thalien noch nichts davon gehört. Ich genieß das immer mit Vorsicht, da das von einigen Pflanzen behauptet wird, obwohls auch ohne geht.


Die emersen Anubien habe ich übrigens aufgegeben. Die sind zwar nicht eingenangen und wuchsen auch, dafür aber sehr langsam und nicht besonders schön. Langsam eintrocknende Blätter usw.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Mirko,

hatte sie erst zusammen mit den Nelumbosamen in einen Netz im Aquarium hängen ,da ich Anfangs keine Aussaattipps für Thalia bekam. Nachdem die Nelumbos auskeimten und in Töpfe kamen und die Thalias nicht lagen sie halt im Moorbeet nur im feuchten Torf zusammen mit den im Frühjahr ebenfalls ungekeimten Peltandrasamen rum, die dort im Sommer auskeimten

Das mit dem kaltkeimen hat Björn Malkmus von Rareplants (da hatte ich Spätwinter das Saatgut her bekommen) auch erst im Herbst als Aussaattipp dazugeschrieben, sodas ich es den letzten Winter über halt ausprobiert hab nachdem Wärme und Freiheit ebenfalls nicht half. Aber ohne Erfolg Könnte aber nicht schaden. Sämtliche Sarracenien keimen auch erst nach eine Kühlbehandlung, auch die, die wie Thalia dealbata aus den Südstaaten stammen

Bei mir hat es mit div. __ Aquarienpflanzen emers im Terrarium auch nicht so recht geklappt. Wuchsen zwar anfangs ganz gut, aber zum Herbst hin fingen sie sämtlichst an zu schimmeln (den bekamen dann die Kurztage bei hoher Luftfeuchte nicht)

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Frank,

naja, bei Rareplants steht auch das Thalia dealbata volkommen winterhart ist. 

Bei Sunshine-Seeds steht z.B. keine Vorbehandlung. Nicht mal quellen.

Thalia geniculata soll ja nicht so kälteverträglich sein wie Thalia dealbata. Vielleicht muss man deren Samen nicht stratifizieren.

Vielleicht weiß ja Werner was genaueres. Ich wüsste sonst eh nicht wo dazu noch Infos herbekommen könnte. :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Mirko,

naja, dafür kommt bei Sunshine-Seeds Thalia dealbata aus Asien. Hat halt jeder seine Macken

Jetzt weiß ich aber wenigsten wieder wo ich auch schon des öfteren Saatgut bestellt hab. Mir war glatt der Name entfallen. Werd da auch mal wieder durchschauen (Nelumbo lutea ist natürlich momentan nicht im Programm)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo,

ich vermute es liegt am Alter des Saatguts. Wir säen Thalia dealbata überhaupt nicht aus, es wachsen von allein rundherum die Sämlinge. So ähnlich ist es auch mit Sagittaria montevidensis. Alle gezielten Aussaatversuche sind fehlgeschlagen, aber die Sämlinge tauchen überall im Gewächshaus in Kübeln und Becken auf. Da wir das Gewächshaus nicht heizen ist der Samen sehr oft deutlichen Minusgraden ausgesetzt (im letzten Winter etliche Nächte mit -15°).


----------



## 8er-moni (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Werner!

Das heißt dann, dass die Thalia dealbata wirklich Kältekeimer wären  - ich werde mal, wenn die Samen reif werden sollten, beide Varianten ausprobieren - kalt und warm - und :beeten:beeten

Wie machen die das bloß an ihrem Standort "in den südlichen USA"  - da gibts wohl nur die "warme" Variante der Samenanzucht 

Hier wird von 25° - fallend auf 18° in der Nacht geschrieben http://zierpflanzerl.de/wassercanna-thalia-dealbata-samen/


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hmm, dann werde ich doch mal überlegen ob ich die Samen stratifiziere.

Ich war heute im botanischen Garten Dresden und hab da eine Thalia geniculata in voller Größe gesehen. Das ist schon ein Unterschied zur Thalia dealbata. Ein wahnsinns Teil! Aber nach dem ich das gesehen habe will ich sie um so mehr!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Haha! Einer der Test-Samen ist heute gekeimt, nach nicht mal 2 Wochen.

Es geht bei der Thalia geniculata also auch ohne stratifizieren. Sind wohl doch keine Kaltkeimer.


----------



## 8er-moni (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Glückwunsch, Mirko!

Ich hab von der Th. dealbata auch schon 1 Stück Samen beerdigt - aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der schon ausgereift war - der war "nur" hellbraun aber er hing schon sehr lose!
Morgen fahr ich für 2 Wochen auf Urlaub - mal schaun, ob ich dann schon "grün" sehe 
Ich hoffe, die anderen Samen bleiben bis dahin noch an der Pflanze :beeten


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo.

Also die Samen die ich hab sind auch nur hellbraun. Ich glaub die sind so.


So hat sich mein Keimling bis jetzt entwickelt.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Thalia dealbata schon seit 10 Jahren  in meinem Teich und sie vermehrt sich auch. In dieser langen Zeit hat aber lediglich eine Pflanze eine einzige Blüte hervorgebracht. Im Frühling starten die Pflanzen immer recht gut, bekommen aber dann bald braune Blätter und werden recht unansehnlich. Im Moment lohnt sich nicht einmal ein Foto, weshalb ich sie heute aus dem Teich entfernen wollte. Schon mit der ersten Pflanze zog ich ein großes, völlig gesund aussehendes Rhizomstück heraus und bin jetzt unsicher wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.

@Werner,

ich bitte Dich um Deinen Rat. Soll ich alle Pflanzen vorsichtig herausnehmen, abgestorbene Teile entfernen und die besten Rhizomstücke in frisches Substrat setzen, eventuell mit Düngekegeln, wie für Seerosen üblich? Würde ein Sand-Kies-Lehmgemisch passen? Oder soll ich nur die kleinen Triebe abnehmen und neu einpflanzen? Zwei Monate ist es hier noch recht warm und angenehm, die Pflanzen könnten noch gut anwachsen. Oder ist es doch besser, diese Aktion erst im April durchzuführen?

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.
Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Elfriede,

von der Zeit her kannst Du es jetzt noch machen. Ich wundere mich nur wie anders sich diese Pflanze bei Dir verhält. Meine blühen eigentlich alle, und das schon von ihrem ersten Jahr an. An der Wärme kann es nicht liegen, da dürften wir ähnliche Verhältnisse haben. Wir halten Thalia dealbata aber in recht nahrhaftem Mutterboden, also ganz anders als man es normalerweise am Teich macht. Vielleicht liegt es daran - oder es ist schon wieder eine Geschichte mit dem Salz in der Luft. Hast Du eigentlich mal den elektrischen Leitwert bei Dir gemessen?


----------



## Elfriede (19. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Werner,

gleich nach Deiner Information habe ich mich an die Arbeit gemacht und schon einmal einen Teil der Thalia dealbata-Pflanzen aus ihrer Pflanzkiste genommen, daher ist das Wasser auf den Fotos so getrübt, dass man kann vielleicht auch nicht  so gut zu erkennen, dass die Thalia in einem dichten, kurzen Nadelsimse-Rasen stehen. 

Das herausgenommene Substrat war total frisch und sauber, ebenso die Rhizome und Wurzeln, ich musste nichts entfernen. Das verwunderte mich sehr, denn ich habe  ältere, braune Pflanzen leider öfters direkt über dem Substrat abgeschnitten, also ca 10 cm unter Wasser, weil mich die braunen Stängel störten. Was macht man denn nun wirklich mit den braunen Stängeln, müssen sie stehen bleiben?

Ich stelle hier  zwei Fotos von den Thalia-Pflanzen ein, die sich noch im Teich befinden und zwei von den bereits ausgegrabenen  Pflanzen.


              



              



Ich denke, dass es nicht am Klima liegt und auch nicht an der salzhältigen Luft, dass die Thalia bei mir nicht größer als etwa 40cm werden und keine Blüten hervorbringen, sondern dass sie in meinem Teich einfach verhungern. Auch  die anderen Pflanzen, wie __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben, die ich im April 2005 von Dir bekommen habe, sind nur 40-max.50cm groß und sie vermehren sich auch nicht, was bei diesen Wucherern doch sehr verwunderlich ist.

Es wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als alle Pflanzen, die ich im Teich haben möchte, ordentlich zu düngen, was mir bei Rohrkolben und Schilf jedoch fast schon pervers erscheint. 

Den Leitwert meines Wassers habe ich heute gemessen, er hat unverändert 71 µS.

Mit Dank für Deine Mühe und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Elfriede



Elfriede schrieb:


> Es wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als alle Pflanzen, die ich im Teich haben möchte, ordentlich zu düngen, was mir bei __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf jedoch fast schon pervers erscheint.
> 
> Den Leitwert meines Wassers habe ich heute gemessen, er hat unverändert 71 µS.



Bei dem Leitwert ist düngen nicht pervers, sondern unbedingt notwendig. 

Ich habe selten unter 300 µS und überlege schon,ob ich nicht bestimmte Bereiche düngen soll.
Auch Wasserpflanzen haben unterschiedliche Ansprüche an das Substrat.
(von wegen auch das letzte Krümelchen Erde bei gekauften Pflanzen abspülen  )


----------



## Elfriede (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Eugen,

denkst Du, dass ich das Wasser düngen sollte oder nur das Pflanzsubstrat?

Ich habe beides heuer im Mai schon einmal probiert, vielleicht aber zu halbherzig. Einzelpflanzen, denen ich Düngekegel untergeschoben habe sind wirklich besser gewachsen, aber die zusätzliche Düngung des freien Wassers hat nicht viel gebracht, nicht einmal einige Fadenalgen, wie bereits berichtet. Auch die Wassertrübung hat sich durch die Düngung nicht verstärkt, weshalb ich bezweifle, dass sie durch Schwebealgen verursacht wird. 

Was meinst Du, soll ich die restlichen Thalia-Pflanzen gar nicht herausnehmen sondern nur ordentlich düngen und nur die bereits entfernten Pflanzen in ein nahrhafteres Substrat setzen? Ist Sand-Kies- Lehmgemisch  mit Düngekegeln zu wenig?

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Eugen,

meine Frage nach der Düngung,- Einzelpflanzen oder das gesamte Teichwasser,
muss ich noch einmal hochschieben. 

Spielt die Jahreszeit dabei eine große Rolle? Richtigen Winter mit Frost gibt es hier ja nicht, könnte ich eine Düngung des Wassers jetzt im September also noch sinnvoll vornehmen und womit? Und wie?,- einfach ins freie Wasser streuen? Vorrätig hätte ich einen Biotop-Wasserpflanzendünger mit folgender Produktdeklaration: K2O 24 %, MgO 16 %, S 21% FE3 3 %. 
Zur Substratdüngung hätte ich Düngekegel hier.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Elfriede

was bist du ungeduldig 

Ich würde nur das Substrat düngen, da die Pflanzen ihre Nährstoffe ja über das Wurzelwerk aufnehmen.
Ob das nun jetzt noch,am Ende der Wachstumsperiode sehr sinnvoll ist,denke ich mal nicht.
Besser wäre eine Substratdüngung wohl eher im Frühjahr.
Wie das mit deinen Thalias ist ?  
Solche Pflanzen hatte ich noch nie.
Allerdings gebe ich allen meinen Pflanzen mehrere Chancen (sprich Wachstumsperioden)
Die ein oder andere hats mir schon gedankt.  

==> rein gefühlsmäßig würde würde ich sie drinlassen,düngen und warten und hoffen. 
Und ja,die anderen einfach in ein "fetteres" Substrat setzen.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Eugen,

so ungeduldig bin ich sonst eigentlich nie, heute ausgenommen, da ich die Thalia-Pflanzen wieder einpflanzen wollte, aber nicht so recht wusste wie und wohin, ob mit Dünger im Substrat oder im Wasser. 

Letztendlich habe ich die besten Rhizome in eine neue Kiste mit gut gedüngtem Substrat  gepflanzt und wieder in den Teich gesetzt. Für eine Substratdüngung der anderen Teichpflanzen werde ich Deinem Rat folgen und den Frühling abwarten.

Auch ich gebe allen meinen Pflanzen mehrere bis viele Chancen.  Meine älteste Thalia dealbata hat  bereits 10 Wachstumsperioden hinter sich und hält sich tapfer, wenn auch  nur mit knapp 40 cm Wuchshöhe und blütenlos.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## wmt (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hier mal ein ausgewchsenes Exemplar: diese Pflanze wurde als Thailia hier im Forum identifiziert:





siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24558


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Mirko,

worin hast die Thaliasamen eigentlich beerdigt, normale Aussaaterde? eher feucht, oder nass?
Hab die Woche auch Saatgut von T. dealbata und T. geniculata bekommen und werde sie gleich aussäen falls doch wie Werner meint nur frisches saatgut keimen sollte (sind ebenfalls nur hellbraun, nicht wie die letzten fast schwarz)

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Frank.

Hab sie in Aussaaterde gesät und nur feut gehalten, nicht nass. Kannst aber auch Kokohum nehmen, was ich eigentlich sonst auch nehme.

Hab meine 2 m hohe Dealbata gestern rein geholt. Ich will dieses Jahr mal versuchen nur die Blätter abzuschneiden und die "Scheinstämme" zu lassen. Vielleicht treibt sie ja im Frühjahr wieder aus denen aus.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Eugen,

ich habe Deinen Rat befolgt und die ausgebuddelten Thalia-Rhizome vor knapp vier Wochen in besseres Substrat gesetzt. Der Zeitpunkt war zwar nicht optimal, aber sie sind trotzdem schon gut eingewachsen. 

Und so schauten  die Pflanzen heute aus:


 



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Moin Mirko,

was machen deine Thalia-Sämlinge denn so. 
Meine haben sich nach Monaten jetzt endlich entschlossen im Terrarium bei ca. 30 Grad zu keimen. Standen bis Ende November noch im Zimmer rum - nichts keimte, dann Dezember-Januar im Kühlschrank und bis Ende Februar wieder im Zimmer - keimte immer noch nix. Also aus Jux und Tollerei mal bei die Gekkos ins Terrarium an die wärmste Ecke gestellt. Nach nur einer Woche kam endlich die erste Thalia dealbata zum Vorschein

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Frank,
ich habe erst vor 2 Wochen in einem beheizten Minigewächshaus beide spec. und E.ferox bei niedrigen Wasserstand gesät. Du machst einem richtig Mut.
mgh Jürgen


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. März 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Frank.

Also ich habe am 28.02. die restlichen 18 Samen der Geniculata ausgesät. Bis jetzt sind 3 gekeimt, der erste nach 9 Tagen. Mal sehen wie viel noch keimen. Ausgesät habe ich wie immer in feuchtes Kokossubstrat, bei ca. 30 °C am Tag. Und vorher 3 Tage in lauwarmen Wasser quellen lassen. Ich hab sie übrigens angefeilt bis das Endosperm zu sehen war. Es geht aber sicher auch ohne.

Das Saatgut muss also nicht zwangsläufig frisch sein, denn meins lag den ganzen Winter rum. 


Die im September gekeimte Pflanze hat den Winter auch einiger maßen überstanden. Nach etlichen Spinnmilbenattacken.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. März 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Ich hab übrigens diesen Winter versucht meine Thalia dealbata mit samt Blättern zu überwintern. Also mit den Blättern hat das nicht funktioniert, die sind vertrocknet. Allerdings haben die Scheinstämme es überstanden, sodass sie gleich weiterwachsen können. Zu mindest die die noch nicht geblüht haben.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. März 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Was ich mich noch gerade frage. Wie stelle ich die Jungpflanzen dann später auf eine Lebensweise als Sumpfpflanze um? Zur Zeit halte ich sie eher mäßig feucht und in einem sehr humusreichen Substrat, was ja eher ungeeignet ist, wegen Fäulnis. Ich würde dann ein eher lehmiges Substrat nehmen. Nur hab ich Angst das die mir das übel nehmen.

Hat da einer ne Idee?


----------



## Elfriede (5. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Tahalia dealbata-Pflanzen haben sich nach meiner Umpflanzungsaktion im Herbst 2009 den Winter über gut entwickelt. Die vertrockneten Blätter habe ich vor 14 Tagen abgeschnitten, doch inzwischen werden immer mehr  Blätter gelb. Soll ich die Pflanzen düngen? Mit Düngekegeln? Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?

So sehen meine Thalia dealbata zur Zeit aus, die Fotos sind von heute.



 




 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## goldfisch (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> ich habe erst vor 2 Wochen in einem beheizten Minigewächshaus beide spec. und E.ferox bei niedrigen Wasserstand gesät. Du machst einem richtig Mut.
> mgh Jürgen



Bisher leider nichts gekeimt.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Servus Elfriede



> Soll ich die Pflanzen düngen? Mit Düngekegeln? Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?


Habe das für Dich gefunden .....


> Als Substrat eignet sich eine gute, nährstoffreiche Einheitserde. *Als Dünger kann ein Langzeitdünger eingesetzt werden, dieser wird erfahrungsgemäß gut vertragen.*


Quelle

Edit: Dieses Thema habe ich auch noch gefunden


----------



## Elfriede (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Danke Helmut,

ich werde es mit Düngekegeln versuchen. 

Du bist also auch der Meinung, dass die Gelbfärbung der Blätter einen Düngermangel anzeigt, da die Pflanzen an sich gesund und kräftig aussehen, besser jedenfalls als in früheren Jahren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Uiii Elfriede, jetzt hast mich aber am "Link(en)" Fuß erwischt ... 

Hab eigentlich von der Pflanze(n) keine Ahnung ... aber im zweiten Link (Edit) hat Werner (Nymphaion) & Stefan (StefanS) & Jürgen ein Frage/Antwort-Spiel geliefert ...... wo auch eine Düngung empfohlen wird (StefanS) ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Jürgen,

wie hast Du den die Samen von Euryale ferox bekommen? trocken oder nass?. Wenn die Samen trocken kamen sind sie wohl tot (die verhalten sich da wohl genauso wie Viktoriasamen, dürfen nie außerhalb des Wassers liegen (trocken werden))

@Mirko,

das umstellen dürfte wohl kein Problem sein. Wasserstand langsam erhöhen.

Von meinen beiden Thalias sind bisher  8 der 12 T. dealbatas gekeimt. 2 davon sind aber wieder eingegangen, waren scheinbar Albinos, haben kein Blattgrün produziert

Bei den T. geniculata tut sich gar nichts

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (7. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Frank,
alle Sammen waren in nur leicht feuchten groben Sand. Ich befürchtee aber auch, das sie schon mal trocken waren.
nfg Jürgen


----------



## Elfriede (7. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Helmut,

da sich außer Dir niemand zu den gelben Blättern geäußert hat und ich die Diskussion zwischen Werner und StefanS mit der Düngeempfehlung schon kannte, habe ich meine Pflanzen gestern mit Düngekegeln versorgt. 

Vielleicht stehen meine Thalia dealbata auch zu dicht und leiden unter Platzmangel, da sie sich in ihrer Pflanzkiste nicht weiter ausbreiten können. Eventuell werde ich einige Pflanzen entfernen.

Nochmals danke und liebe Grüße aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo zusammen,

Helmut, die Düngekegel zeigen bereits Wirkung, die Blätter der Thalia dealbata - Pflanzen sind bereits kräftiger grün, wie auf dem ersten Foto zu sehen, doch Blütenstängel sind noch nicht zu sehen. Eine ungedüngte, eher schwächliche Pflanze im kleinen Teich ist aber  vor einigen Tagen aufgeblüht. Leider habe ich kein besseres Foto machen können, da es sehr stürmisch war.



                 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Elfriede, ich finde deine Thalias irgendwie kurz geraten. Wie hoch sind die denn? Meine wird immer min. 1,5 m hoch.


Die Geniculata habe ich jetzt in lehmigere Erde gepflanzt, die gleiche wie die, die ich für die Seerosen nehme. Bis jetzt hat schon ein neues Blatt gebildet. Vorher hatte ich sie  schon nach und nach tiefer gestellt. Jetzt steht sie ca. 3 cm tief.


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Mirko,

kurz geraten stimmt, also höchstens 60-70cm, mit  Blütenstängel vielleicht 1,10m-1,20m. In meinem Teich bleiben alle Pflanzen viel kleiner als in den üblichen Beschreibungen angegeben.
Die Thalia dealbata habe ich in ein Sand-Lehmgemisch gesetzt, das ich auch für die Seerosen verwende, mit reichlich Düngekegeln, sie stehen in ca. 12cm Tiefe. 

Wie tief willst Du Deine Geniculata absenken? Kannst Du sie im Winter im Teich belassen oder musst Du sie ins Haus nehmen?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Mirko,

deine Thalias schon im Teich versenkt. Meine 6 Thalia dealbata hab ich vorm Urlaub einfach in den Amphibientümpel gestellt (um 10-15cm Wasser über dem Sand-Lehm-Torf Gemisch. selbst der kleinsten, der das Wasser bis zum Hals stand (dem ersten Blatt) hat das versenken nichts ausgemacht. Bei den Thalia geniculata hat sich bisher immer noch absolut nix getan während bei den anderen ja 80% gekeimt waren

Der letzte Versuch __ Aquarienpflanzen emers zu kultivieren war bisher ein Erfolg
Bei mir hat vorm Urlaub eine meiner emers kultivierten Cryptocorynen mit ner Blütenbildung angefangen (die Anubias hastifolia haben auch schon gut zugelegt, die Anubias heterophylla waren für die Curverbox mittlerweile zu groß geworden (hatten auch munter geblüht) und sind wieder ins Aquarium umgezogen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

bei meinen Thalia dealbata siehts zur Zeit so aus

Stehen im Amphibientümpel und sind etwas über 30-35cm hoch (fangen an Nebentriebe zu bilden)
Im Gewächshaus stehen auch noch ein paar __ Sumpfcanna-Sämlinge rum (__ Canna glauca und C. speciosum)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi Mirko,

endlich haben sich auch meine Thalia geniculata entschlossen mal an der frischen Luft zu schnuppern. Die ersten 2 schauen aus der Erde:freu

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

So, hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder meiner Thalias.

Thalia geniculata - Knapp 90 cm hoch.
 


Thalia dealbata (mitte)
 


Sagt mal, wie ist das eigentlich mit der Überwinterung. Die Dealbata ist ja teilweise winterhart, wenn man sie tief genug überwintert. Ich habe sie immer frostfrei im Wasser übertwintert. Also nicht die Rhizome ausgegraben und trocken überwintert. Kann ich mit der Geniculata genau so verfahren?


----------



## goldfisch (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Bisher leider nichts gekeimt.


Es keimt !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi,

dann hat ja doch noch geklappt. Von meinen 6 Thalia dealbata haben ja schon 2 im Jahr nach der Aussaat Blüten geschoben (die im Lexikon), dafür kamen die Thalia geniculata im kühlen Keller leider nicht über den letzten Winter

MfG Frank


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Es keimt !



Es keimt* jetzt*? 

1,5 Jahre nach der Aussaat?


----------



## goldfisch (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo,
ja ich habe vor zwei Jahren in Schalen gesät. Diese stehen in so einem Minigewächshaus im Wasser. Jetzt war heizungsbedingt der Wasserstand gesunken.
viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

D.h die haben 1,5 Jahre gebraucht bis sie gekeimt sind?
Ist ja wahnsinn 

Machst Du uns mal ein Bild?


----------



## goldfisch (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Ich habe meine Kamera vergessen:


----------



## goldfisch (6. März 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Alle 10 Samen sind gekeimt. Die ersten drei sind vereinzelt.


----------



## goldfisch (27. März 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Leider bekannen 4 Pflanzen zu vertrocknen. Ich habe sie versuchsweise rausgestellt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hi __ Goldfisch,

das klingt stark nach Sonnenbrand

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (28. März 2012)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Hallo Frank,
Sonnenbrand im Fenster ?
Wie und wann bringst Du Deine Pflanzen raus.
Aktuell habe ich 3 Stück im 10cm Töpfen vereinzelt, jeweils 5 Blätter, 30 cm hoch  und einen Dreiertuff noch in der Wegwerfsuppenschüssel in der die Samen gekeimt sind (jeweils 3 Blätter und mickrick)
Ich weiss jetzt nicht so richtig wie ich weiter vorgehen soll nach dem Verlusten.
viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## doh (11. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Thalia dealbata - Fotos*

Nachdem mir im vorletzten Winter meine Thalia eingegangen ist hatte ich mir letztes Jahr im September wieder eine bestellt und direkt eingesetzt.
Nun hat das gute Stück sogar schon eine Blüte 
Hier mal die passenden Fotos
     
Freue mich echt rießig 

Noch en schönen Abend


----------

